# pyper



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Here are some pics of my little merle cockapoo pyper,especially for kendal....


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Want one, want one, want one, she is a beauty, you can really see her markings with that trim.... I know its not the same colour but Im hoping Mables coat goes a tad darker. Hows your baby fitting in, all looks well x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Ahh Pyper is gorgeous!!! Loved the pics, any chance of some of your other girls at some point too? 

That puppy is so adorable xxx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I will take some new pics of them all tommorrow and attempt a group pic lol.pyper had a trim a few weeks ago and it as awful,she had like this huge head and 4 cocktail sticks for legs haha i as so embrarrssed cos she looked so skinny but its finally grown in a little bit,the groomer took far too much off xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Kendal will melt .... she will want another one for sure ...

Lovely pics .. Keep them coming Mandy .. loads of pics please xx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

awwww, cant wait for the new photos. do you think you will try clipping her yoirself next time.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Mandy, she's gorgeous, and your pup is adorable  Can't wait to see the others


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

kendal said:


> awwww, cant wait for the new photos. do you think you will try clipping her yoirself next time.


haha yes definately xxx


----------



## dogtired (Jul 2, 2011)

What a lovely colour, lovely pictures  Two beauties xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Anyone looking for an unusual coat colouring cockapoo bred by a quality & caring small breeder will be heading your way .. Mandy she is stunning ... I would recommend you for sure, not that I think you need it, your dogs and your passion speaks volumes ... I must see the pups when she has her first litter.. they will be amazing 

I like small / knowledgeable hobby breeding... a great start for any pup 

We need lots of pics of Pyper on here...


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Mandy, can I ask what the difference is between a merle and a blue roan?


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Pyper is beautiful xxx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

embee said:


> Mandy, can I ask what the difference is between a merle and a blue roan?



This is pyper as a newborn,at this age you can see the markings are very different to a blue roan pup but they are quite similar as adults,however because i will be breeding with pyper depending on the colour of the sire i use i am guarenteed merles in the litter including choc merles,blue merle and tan( quica her neice is this colour) and also some wth blue eyes,their markings can be a lot clearer too,i just love them xxx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

mandym said:


> This is pyper as a newborn,at this age you can see the markings are very different to a blue roan pup but they are quite similar as adults,however because i will be breeding with pyper depending on the colour of the sire i use i am guarenteed merles in the litter including choc merles,blue merle and tan( quica her neice is this colour) and also some wth blue eyes,their markings can be a lot clearer too,i just love them xxx


The pic of pyper as a puppy is stunning - thanks for explaining the difference. Can you get or have you seen apricot/red roan or merle cockapoos?


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

embee said:


> The pic of pyper as a puppy is stunning - thanks for explaining the difference. Can you get or have you seen apricot/red roan or merle cockapoos?


I have seen red merle collies with blue eyes,theyre stunning and pyper had a red merle brother but what you have to watch with red merle cockapoos having longer coats is that once the coat grows you lose the merle markings then the merle is hidden and you are not meant to breed 2 merles together so im sticking with blue and choc merles,my main aim is get blue merle and tan,i just love that colour/pattern x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Absolutely stunning colours and dogs. J xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Neither wonder you love them Mandy, it's just gorgeous


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

They're gorgeous Mandy! Love the merle coat.

Karen x


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

What an amazing colour she is, stunning! x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Merle gives a speckled or mottled appearance scattered over the body in an uneven pattern...

Roan is a pattern of intermingled white colouring with the base colour being lightened by the mixture of white hairs presence.... 

JoJo likes researching coat colours ... Merle is stunning !!! Sable is another coat that is striking too....

Although as most of you know I am more of a solid coat colour girl ... I can still appreciate a fancy coat colouring


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

fallon said:


> Just seen this. O my god one word stunning  xx


thanks,she has the most amazing cuddly nature too,we just love her,she was well worth the wait xxx


----------



## Tabby (Aug 13, 2011)

Such a gorgeous girl!! I bet she's really soft too. Ooh I want a cuddle


----------



## bagelverse (Jan 20, 2010)

Quica wishes she could meet Pyper! But she is glad she is happy with her doggie buddies


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I love them both, always love a Quica fix x


----------



## bagelverse (Jan 20, 2010)

Pyper is extra teddy!!!!!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Quica is sooooo much like pyper you can tell they are related,i love quicas markings,what a gorgeous girl she is.we were out shopping for pressie for jessica baby today( pyper and quicas breeder) so sending it tommorrow,just sent some pics too xxx


----------



## bagelverse (Jan 20, 2010)

How much does Pyper weigh?? Quica is 12 pounds.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Im not sure but i will find out,she is so skinny and eats like a little bird.she was clipped short recently and looks like a stick of spaghetti! xxx


----------



## bagelverse (Jan 20, 2010)

Every trim of Quica is like getting a new doggy. Or when she is wet, its like where did the fluffy dog go. But she loves swimming in the pool now.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Quica has got a lot paler in colour since she was a pup,the tan colour is now cream,she is just beautiful! x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww Quicka, how tall is Quicka and how tall is Pyper ?


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Wow amazing colours! I wonder how many different Cockapoo colours there are now?!!!


----------

